# Biete Siemens Simatic Touch Panel TP27



## HansAmBau (2 April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich biete ein Siemens Simatic Touch Pannel TP27 (6AV3627-1QL01-0AX0) zum Kauf an. 

Das Display ist in einem sehr guten optischen Zustand und funktioniert auch, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Nachdem ich 24 Volt angelegt habe, fuhr das Gerät hoch und ich konnte auf dem Display navigieren und klicken, es kam lediglich die Fehlermeldung, dass keine SPS dran ist (es war auch keine dran  ).

Das Display stammt aus einer Demontage. Klammern zur Montage sind dabei. Verkauf von privat. Ich kann also leider keine MwSt. ausweisen usw...

VB 950 Euro. 

Gruß, Hans


----------



## apoadi (27 April 2010)

*Interesse für TP27*

Hallo Hans!

Ich hebe Interesse für das Touch Panel TP27.
Können Sie mich bitte telefonisch kontaktieren?
Bin unter der Nummer: 06502175111 zu erreichen.

Vielen Dank!

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Unterlerchner Adolf


----------



## HansAmBau (28 April 2010)

Hallo Adolf,

das Gerät ist leider schon weg.

Grüße, Hans


----------

